
Peter Thiel’s Big Gamble - GFischer
https://techcrunch.com/2016/11/09/peter-thiels-big-gamble/
======
hga
Closing graf:

 _Thiel made his contrarian bet, and he was right. Now he may discover how
deeply unpopular it makes him._

And we all learned in school that being popular was more important than being
right....

(And for the pedants, I mean right as you see it, not as is fashionable with
the popular cliques.)

